# question about paint



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well i got my erebuni gtr front bumper painted about 6 months ago...i absolutely loved it but now it's a serious pain in the ass. i havent hit anything but i have spider web crack in the paint everywhere on the bumper and it is peeling off on the side..exact same spot on both sides actually. the only incident i had was when i parked too close to a curb and the bumper got hung and was pulled off the right side bolt. the guy that painted it does kits all the time and has always done good work to all my family's cars. the bumper is polyurethane...is there some sort of special paint or primer you need to use for it? i mean everytime i look theres a new crack in the paint it seems.HELP!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

maybe they didn't use the flex stuff in the paint...but for what you have paid they should of.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

ok dude......check it- I have the Stillen front Bumper spoiler on my 1994 B13 Sentra and I know what your talking about. Me personally Im replacing my front bumper spoiler with street weapons drift bumper. OK heres what you gotta do if you wanna keep your front spoiler and keep the paint on it in good condition. First thing is first- try not to hit anything! ^_^ urethane or fiberglass gotta watch it. Second if you still wanna keep it and are considering having it repainted, ask the auto body man or painter to mix in flex additives to the paint. Flex additives are supposed to be mixed in with the paint when painting things like urethane bumpers and body kits so that when they take a bump, the paint flexes with it and is a little more durable. Trust me ask them to put flex additives- theyll know what your talking about and your paint will last a lot longer......Peace!


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

call him and ask him if he used elastomeric paint. its designed for plastic and fiberglass.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

thanks everyone....i'll ask him about the additive and paint when i go to see about getting it resprayed.


----------

